# Blackhawk to Bisley to Blackhawk ~ Part II



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Here is a photo of my Blackhawk after being converted to Bisley:










And, currently, as a Blackhawk again. While the grips are stock and the grip frame is aluminum, I have a steel grip frame on hand now, and grips from CaryC in the works.










My gunsmith has advise me to wait until after the hunting season rush to get the gun to him.

This gun is in .45 Colt, incidentally.

And, with CaryC's walnut grips. The grip frame is still aluminum. I have a steel one on hand waiting to get a slot in my gunsmith's time.









Bob Wright


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have 4 Blackhawks in .45 Colt. I really like mine. Have you checked things to make sure everything is right, like the throats and forcing cone? Mine all needed a little work.
As for grips, they are a very personal thing. I like Eagle Gunfighter grips. Smooth for high recoil guns, and checkered for low recoil guns. But like I said, very personal.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure is a good looking gun Bob. Good luck with your project, and don't forget some pictures when you get it done.


----------

